# Name your favorite video game!



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

Name your favorite video game of all time! and maybe why if u want.

My fav game is Metroid Prime! You know why? cuz its just pure awesomeness! :gyroidspin:


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

Earthbound.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

Burnout Paradise.
Or Mirror's Edge.
Maybe Pokemon....
Nah, The World Ends With You.
.... Kingdom Hearts 2?


----------



## MygL (Feb 26, 2009)

Brawl 

Made ALOT of friends, got better in videogames, met my favorite and awesome character, met Animal Crossing, ALOT of fun with/without friends, PWNsome gameplay, increased my love of Nintendo, and Lucas.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Brawl
> 
> Made ALOT of friends, got better in videogames, met my favorite and awesome character, met Animal Crossing, ALOT of fun with/without friends, PWNsome gameplay, increased my love of Nintendo, and Lucas.


that was long..., but cool!


----------



## Zephent (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Burnout Paradise.
> Or Mirror's Edge.
> Maybe Pokemon....
> Nah, The World Ends With You.
> .... Kingdom Hearts 2?


How can you group Mirrors edge with amazing games like Pokemon, KH, and TWEWY? Mirrors edge was god awful.


Mine is either Fable, Oblivion, Kingdom Hearts (1), Ocarina of Time, or Wind Waker.


Too many games to decide.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

Zephent said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wind Waker is definitely in my top 5


----------



## Suaure (Feb 26, 2009)

Ocarina of Time. BEST GAME EVERRRRRR


----------



## Adds1028 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oblivion Elders Scrolls FTW


----------



## Caleb (Feb 26, 2009)

LoZ:OoT or kingdom hearts 2.or maybe battlefield:bad company.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 26, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts series.


----------



## gobema75 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have to say majora's mask


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 26, 2009)

My favorite series is Zelda.  I love every title, and play a Zelda game almost every single day.  I have them all except Oracle of Ages/Seasons.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 26, 2009)

Ocarina Of time. 

...there is nothing else to say.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

Zephent said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Mirror's Edge was quite amazing.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Zephent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mirrors edge was amazing.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

sonic adventure 2 battle, ssbb, Halo, and kingdom hearts


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 26, 2009)

Zephent said:
			
		

> How can you group Mirrors edge with amazing games like Pokemon, KH, and TWEWY? Mirrors edge was god awful.


I could say the very same thing about Pokemon.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> sonic adventure 2 battle, ssbb, Halo, and kingdom hearts


sonic adventure 2 battle is so awesome! it was my very first game.


----------



## Zephent (Feb 26, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Zephent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opinions are great that way


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same 

i first played it at a toys r us demo, for 2 hours lol


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 26, 2009)

My first game was Mario 1 and Duck Hunt.  Many many many many years ago when NES was first released lol


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 26, 2009)

Trauma Center: New Blood for the Wii.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! me 2! i remember getting pwned by other ppl in 2 player mode in toysrus


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fun stuff <3


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Trauma Center: New Blood for the Wii.


awesome


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it sure was. i remember obssessing over getting the angel and devil chaos chao and stuff...


----------



## Caleb (Feb 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i remember the chaos...good times.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

yep... good times, good times... *awkward silence*


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Name your favorite video game of all time! and maybe why if u want.
> 
> My fav game is Metroid Prime! You know why? cuz its just pure awesomeness! :gyroidspin:


I think so too :smilegasp:


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 26, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the races i used to get so mad beacuse the little reaterd keeps falling before the end of the race


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 27, 2009)

tj7777777 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cool. MP was way better than MP2


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 27, 2009)

Banjo Kazooie all the way! =D


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 27, 2009)

No More Heroes.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Still no Earthbound here?

You guys need to play more retro games.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

TOP 5:

1- LoZ: OOT. DERRR
2- Twilight Princess.
3- Smash Bros. Series.
4- Super Mario Sunshine.
5- Halo Series


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Still no Earthbound here?
> 
> You guys need to play more retro games.


To be honest, I wasn't aware of Earthbound until I played Melee back in 2005.
The only games I played were Metal Slug, Marvel vs. Capcom, Tekken 3 and some Gameboy games like Pokemon and Donkey Kong.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 27, 2009)

no more heroes is pwnsome


----------



## MygL (Feb 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Still no Earthbound here?
> 
> You guys need to play more retro games.


Mother 3 is my 2nd favorite game  :gyroiddance:


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 27, 2009)

easy the smash bros. series.....ah the memories....


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

Commander Keen 4: Secret of the Oracles

lrn2DOSgame


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2009)

1) Team Fortress 2
2) World of Warcraft
3) Left 4 Dead

IN order.


----------



## JJH (Mar 1, 2009)

World of Warcraft and The World Ends With You.

They're both the video game equivalent to a free meal of your choice (with dessert) at Red Lobstar.


----------



## MGMT (Mar 1, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> 1) Team Fortress 2
> 2) World of Warcraft
> 3) Left 4 Dead
> 
> IN order.


STOP THAT


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

If you wanna put them in order.. 

1) Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater

2) F-Zero GX

3) Tekken 2 [PS1]


----------



## stand (Mar 1, 2009)

I really like multiplayer games : D playing with friendss is fuun

-Medal of Honor =D






oh and mgs


----------



## spector1 (Mar 1, 2009)

GUITAR HERO YEAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spector1 (Mar 1, 2009)

AND LITTLE BIG PLANET YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 1, 2009)

Super smash bros brawl


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 1, 2009)

Little Big Planet is pretty good.


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## MGMT (Mar 1, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 1, 2009)

Mega Man 2 with Donkey Kong Country 2 at a close second.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

Chrono Trigger was an epic video game as well. =DDD


----------



## agentlink3612 (Mar 1, 2009)

hmmmm
its a draw between legend of zelda twilight princess, legend of zelda phantom hourglass, guitar hero world tour, or guitar hero legends of rock. 

nooo w8 ACCF too.


----------



## SamXX (Mar 1, 2009)

The Animal Crossing games and Mirrors Edge.
Mirrors Edge is just... WOW.
And Animal Crossing is ADDICTIVE.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

Super Mario Kart FTW! =DDD


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Mario 64!

That game takes me back...

Classic..


----------



## Fontana (Mar 1, 2009)

One of these:

Super Mario Galaxy, GHWT, MKW, SSBB, ACCF

yea


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Mario 64!
> 
> That game takes me back...
> 
> Classic..


Yeah especially trying to get ALL 120 stars. Only to see Yoshi jump off the castle... I wanted a ride! XD


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sadly i never got to see that :'(

I tried and tried i was too young lol.

I wonder if mario galaxy is just as good, i only got like 15 stars on it so far.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm its fun... but it doesn't have the classic feel. =D


----------



## Fontana (Mar 1, 2009)

yea galaxy is pretty easy

but the graphics are pretty good for Wii


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i havent been on a flat stage in a while, they are all round! >.<


----------



## Joe (Mar 1, 2009)

Animal Crossing & GTA:SA & MKW


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 1, 2009)

LoZ:OoT- Just so coool!


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Mar 1, 2009)

I Looooooooooove Guitar Hero


----------



## Nigel (Mar 1, 2009)

halo 3


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Mar 1, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> halo 3


Ug I hate Halo...my friend plays it nonstop and I was at his house supa bored and we played that.....it was the most boring game I've ever played! No offense to you because you probably don't turn the sound off and play at the same place the whole time....


----------



## Orange (Mar 1, 2009)

Bubble Bobble (I used to play it a lot 8 years ago)
Super Smash Bros.
Guitar Hero
NFS


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 1, 2009)

If I had to choose, I would say that my favorite game is either Team Fortress 2 (PC) or the Garry's Mod Series.  Both of these games offer months of enjoyment, especially when you are playing it on PC.


----------



## Anna (Mar 1, 2009)

I have like to many


----------



## Jd Awesome (Mar 1, 2009)

LoZ: WindWaker Its the Shiz!


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 1, 2009)

I loved Marky Mark: Make My Video for Sega Mega-CD and E.T. for the Atari 2600.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 1, 2009)

oh... this is hard...

LoZ: OoT

Animal Crossing LGTTC

MKWii

Brawl

 still waiting for somthing like Naruto Online...  xD


----------



## Jd Awesome (Mar 1, 2009)

LOZ: WindWaker, Brawl, ACCF, Super Mario Bros: Lost Levels


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 1, 2009)

Wind Waker was pure awesomeness. It was my second favorite game for Gamecube


----------



## MygL (Mar 1, 2009)

O wait in order? then mines are...

#1 Brawl
#2 Mother 3
#3 Little Big Planet
#4 Animal Crossing City Folk
#5 Super Mario Sunshine

LBP is the best game of PS3 IMO


----------



## Andrew (Mar 1, 2009)

Pokemon Red. <3

Saddly it fell of a boat. </3


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> If I had to choose, I would say that my favorite game is either Team Fortress 2 (PC) or the Garry's Mod Series.  Both of these games offer months of enjoyment, especially when you are playing it on PC.


: D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Pikmin 2/Wind Waker/Luigi's Mansion


----------

